# 0-130mph TTRS vs. BMW M2 vs. Porsche 718 Cayman S



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm actually eagerly awaiting my new RS3 but I figured I'd post this over here for the TT RS crowd!


https://youtu.be/3cD25wanmAE


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

1/4 mile or a finish line showing time and trap speed would mean more to me. AWD cars are at a disadvantage when it come to 0-xx but in this case it just show how much faster the TTRS is compared to the other in a straight line.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

m3cosmos said:


> AWD cars are at a disadvantage when it come to 0-xx


How is that?


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

http://fastestlaps.com/models/audi-tt-rs-coupe-2016


1/4 mile	11.6 s @ 121.2 mph damn thats impressive!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> AWD cars are at a disadvantage.





caj1 said:


> How is that?




I'm betting he's saying after the launch which AWD is much better at, the extra weight? :what:


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm betting he's saying after the launch which AWD is much better at, the extra weight? :what:


my guess is after launch he's also talking about dealing with the additional drivetrain loss that awd has over rwd? im not sure how the new generation haldex would work in dynamic. becuase its in dynamic will the computer keep a more 50/50 split being proactive, or will it bend more towards fwd since there is no traction loss.

i know with the gtr its not as big of a deal because once you are past the launch and traction is no longer an issue the car is pretty much 100% rwd


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Drof said:


> my guess is after launch he's also talking about dealing with the additional drivetrain loss that awd has over rwd? im not sure how the new generation haldex would work in dynamic. becuase its in dynamic will the computer keep a more 50/50 split being proactive, or will it bend more towards fwd since there is no traction loss.
> 
> i know with the gtr its not as big of a deal because once you are past the launch and traction is no longer an issue the car is pretty much 100% rwd


 Yes, drivetrain loss meaning less hp to the wheels, more weight but with more traction it lowers the trap speed but gains distance hence wining the 1/4 mile race but not 0-121 with the same car. 

All i'm saying if you take a RWD and AWD TTRS. The AWD will win the quarter miles race but if you're racing 0-100 on the speedo the RWD would win even thought it's way behind the AWD car due to tire slip.

I use to drag race my mustang way back in high school and the stickier the tire the better the quarter miles time and lower the trap speed.


Here is an example. Evo wins the dragrace but the 2000 ws6 is faster?

My lancer evolution ran [email protected]
firebird WS6 [email protected]


----------

